# Nobbie's Stuff!



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

HT Rig:

65" HP MD6580n DLP TV
Emotiva UL LMC-1
Emotiva UL LPA-1
Denon 756s
DirecTV HR10-250
Onix Rocket Signature 550MKII Towers 
Onix Rocket RSC200 "Bigfoot" Center Channel
Onix Rocket UFW-10 Subwoofer
ELT DPA (Di-Pole Arrays) 
ELT LRS's

2C Rig:

Rocket Reference 1.8's
Onix Melody SP3 Tube Amp
Onix XCD-88


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

How do you like your subwoofer?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I am glad I joined, because I have never heard of any of these companies.


----------

